# port mansfield fishing tournement



## marlinmaster (Oct 12, 2013)

Port Mansfield 40th annual fishing tournament is coming up july 25-26.
Come down and join us and fish the new divisions : team trout challenge is artificial only two man team weigh in two trout per day under 25"
near shore red snapper challenge Friday
shrimp boat challenge saturday

check out the website www.portmansfield.org for more info


----------

